# Did I make the right choice...(just some thoughts)



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Since joining this forum, I have seen many posts that say something like, "you don't choose your dog, your dog chooses you." When I went to see my breeder, there were 5 little girls running around. I knew less than a quarter of what I now know and have learned about the breed from this forum and other places. Of the 5 little girls, Kaiya was the only one with a thick plushy coat. She seemed to be bigger boned than her sisters as well. I had never even heard of LC GSD's at this time, and I went there thinking that I wanted a pup that looked just like Sam from I Am Legend-lol. Her sire was pretty darned close except that he was black and red, but just as beautiful.

I watched the pups running around playing, but it was Kaiya that responded so well to me. I'd really just gone to "look", but something in the back of my mind kept saying, "If I don't get her, someone else will, and I will surely regret it." I spent 2 hours there trying to decide and talking with the breeder and playing with the pups. The breeder assured me that if I wasn't happy, he would be glad to take her back. I just couldn't leave without her...

For weeks I would sit and stare at her and wonder, "Did I make the right choice?" I posted question after question about her coat and her color. I emailed other breeders and sent pictures to get their opinions. People kept telling me, she's going to be beautiful!! But silly me was thinking, "but I wanted Sam!" as this was my first GSD and I grew up seeing GSD's like Sam and Rin Tin Tin and K9 Cop and felt that these were the poster dogs of a great looking GSD.

As the days and weeks passed, and I absorbed info on the forum everyday, I began to see my pup in a new light. Who knew there were SO many different types of GSD's and how beautiful they all were?? Each day, I fell more and more in love with my pup~her intelligence, her temperament was all just really amazing...

Today she is still young, only 5 months, but absolutely gorgeous and far exceeds the "Sam" expectation I once held. She looks NOTHING like Sam. In fact, I think she looks better than Sam! haha! I love that she's glued to me~when I move, she moves. I love watching her run and see her shiny black coat flop in waves as she does. When we go places, people fawn over her. Many say they've never seen a GSD like her. My husband complains that I love the dog more than I love him because I can't help myself in always wanting to buy new things for her. Because her food is $54 a bag, and she has bags of meat bones in the freezer labeled with her name. Because at 5 months, I've bought 3 different collars and have a new leash on special order coming in Friday. Because I bought a $500 camera because that other piece of crap just wasn't cuttin it for the action shots! lol Because every morning I get up and fix her breakfast, but won't fix his! lol. And mostly, because I spend too much time on this forum and looking up things about the breed.

She's lying at my feet as I type this, and I have to pause every paragraph to rub her belly and run my hand through her plush, shiny fur. So now when I ask myself, "Did I make the right choice?" The answer is nope, I didn't make the choice at all. She did...and I'm so grateful she chose me!:wub:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

My husband says it too!!!

" as cute as he is, I think I hate him because he gets all the attention" but then laughs.. and he knows the new food is 60 a bag, and says " if that's whats best"

I was curious when I first brought him home. I made the decision on him based on the internet, and drove over 6 hours each direction, got there, they had him all bathed and cute and I took him... first couple days I doubted myself... knew he was what I wanted to LOOK at, but his personality was odd.. but BOY he learns fast and eager to please! Took me 3 minutes flat to teach Sit, and a whole day to learn " kennel". he's awesome, and I wouldn't trade him for the world!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That made me smile...enjoy the puppy days they go by fast


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I hear you love. It's snowing here again. Kids are off school and I'm having a moment about my son and his Autism. All I want to do is crawl on the floor and hug my dog. Sure she'll lick me to death and try to mouth me. She'll stick her big fat butt on me and I'll end up telling her enough and getting up. So, I'll just sit here and watch her as she sleeps.

So calm, so happy and peaceful. Not a care in the world. She's safe, warm and has a soft bed. She's got a bowl full of great food, fresh water and isn't suck out in the freezing snow and wind. Yeah, she's got a great life and she knows it. 

I love her to death and her simple ways. She makes it all clear. Life isn't about what you have, it's about who you share it with. I have never loved a dog like I do her.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually, I rely on the breeder to choose a puppy that will meet my expectations of temperament and physique (and for some, appearance). But it sounds like you picked the right girl.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

See, I did that also. I looked at pictures, and I had kinda decided between two, but then I told the breeder what I wanted, that I prefered a male, and that I was looking for a dog that I could get involved in sport with, and show if possible... 

If you look at them now, you would see he did right. When I got there, Cullen was headstrong, a bit shy at first, but he's very much a listener, wants you happy!, He also has the right stance.. at least compared to some, and I think the rest of the litter are gorgeous, but he is EXACTLY what I wanted!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> She's lying at my feet as I type this, and I have to pause every paragraph to rub her belly and run my hand through her plush, shiny fur. So now when I ask myself, "Did I make the right choice?" The answer is nope, I didn't make the choice at all. She did...and I'm so grateful she chose me!:wub:


What a nice post to hear how you have a 'heart' dog!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

What a wonderful post, Tihannah, and the responses too. I didn't pick Bear, I had another picked out, but... I took my wife with. It was her birthday and when I had asked her what she wanted, she said a GSD. We lost our 12 y/o golden x 3 months before this and we missed having a dog. Bear kept following us around, yapping the whole time. The one I had picked was active, but silent, and I thought Yeah, maybe she'll stay that quiet, lets get that one. By this time my wife had picked Bear up and was walking around looking at the others. Bear tried playing with my wife's cross necklace so she held him away from her and was saying "no no" and he whined like "aww, I'll be good, don't put me down". She thought that was so cute and said this is the one. I was thinking, ok, it's your b'day, but you'll be sorry, that one's gonna be a pain. We'll never know how the other one turned out, but I am so glad Bear chose us. With this being our first GSD, we can't judge if it's the breed or the dog, but Bear is the best dog we've ever owned, and he's only 8 months. He's got such a great temperament, so smart, and gee, what a character! We are blessed to share the rest of his days with him.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Its funny because when I went there, I had in my mind that I wanted a male as well, and even though the breeder told me he only had females, I decided to go anyways. Even though I leaned towards Kaiya, I asked the breeder which one he would choose. He gave me his top two picks and why, and of course, Kaiya was one of them. But even knowing that her sister, the other top pick, would look more like the traditional GSD and her father, I still chose Kaiya. There was just something special about her and she kept leaving the group to come back and play with me. She also responded well when I called to her. I think the best part is watching her grow. With my little dogs, the growth was not as obvious. They came home around 1lb and then one day they were 4lbs-lol. But watching her go from 18lbs to 29lb to 40lbs, and watching her body develop and lengthen and grow and the coat change and it happens all so quickly! Its like you have a different dog on Friday than you had last Sunday! lol. But fascinating nonetheless...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Coaties are the best! :wub: Okay, I may be just a teensy bit biased.  But to me, this says it all - that connection between the two of you that you felt right away:



Tihannah said:


> I watched the pups running around playing, but it was Kaiya that responded so well to me. I'd really just gone to "look", but *something in the back of my mind kept saying, "If I don't get her, someone else will, and I will surely regret it.*" I spent 2 hours there trying to decide and talking with the breeder and playing with the pups. The breeder assured me that if I wasn't happy, he would be glad to take her back. *I just couldn't leave without her...*


Temperament is so much more important than looks, but as it turns out, she's got those too, in spades, even though they weren't exactly the looks you thought you wanted.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Coaties are the best! :wub: Okay, I may be just a teensy bit biased.  But to me, this says it all - that connection between the two of you that you felt right away:
> 
> 
> 
> Temperament is so much more important than looks, but as it turns out, she's got those too, in spades, even though they weren't exactly the looks you thought you wanted.


I agree, Debbie. Now that I have one, I don't know if I'd ever want a normal stock coat again. Just love the way the look. And I feel like I really lucked out on the temperament. The kids were playing with her last night and practicing commands with her using one of her bones. They were just giving her sit and down commands and she responded so well and is so gentle with them. It almost as if she realizes they're the "little people" and she has to be easy with them.


----------

